# Nissan Develops Ethanol-Powered Fuel Cell



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan has revealed a new fuel-cell propulsion system which uses an onboard tank of ethanol to produce electricity to power an engine. *
> 
> Called an e-bio fuel cell, Nissan says that the new car will be able to travel more than 370 miles on a single tank of ethanol. The system uses a Solid Oxide Fuel Cell (SOFC) to generate power from the reaction of multiple fields, in this case including ethanol, oxygen and natural gas.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Nissan Develops Ethanol-Powered Fuel Cell at AutoGuide.com.


----------

